# Divorzio breve. Come si fa



## Fantastica (4 Gennaio 2014)

In Europa soltanto in Italia, Polonia, Malta  ed  Irlanda del Nord esiste ancora la fase della separazione. Le  insopportabili attese dei nostri  compatrioti per ottenere lo stato  libero in Italia stanno alimentando l'escamotage di chiedere  giustizia  in Francia, Inghilterra, Spagna, Romania ed ottenere un divorzio  immediato (in media  circa 6 mesi) e con spese legali ridotte all'osso.  La scorciatoia per porre fine ad un  matrimonio sbagliato è data dal  regolamento del Consiglio Europeo che disciplina il diritto  commerciale  ma anche quello privato europeo: esso lascia dedurre la possibilità di  pronunciare  una sentenza di divorzio da parte di un qualunque tribunale  dell'Unione a patto che i coniugi  siano stabilmente residenti in quel  Paese: la prassi richiede almeno da 6 mesi ma non c'è una  norma  transitoria che lo specifichi in modo più chiaro.
_L'iter è questo_:  si prende in affitto un appartamento all'estero, ci si fa intestare il   contratto di affitto incluse le bollette ed infine si chiede la  residenza. Sei mesi dopo si fa  istanza di divorzio e in pochi mesi si  torna in Italia con una copia conforme della sentenza di  divorzio, che  l'ufficiale di stato civile italiano dovrà semplicemente trascrivere.  Tali  documenti debbono essere solo apostillati, cioè tradotti in  italiano con dichiarazione  dell'interprete sulla fedeltà del testo  all'originale. Questi divorzi non entrano nel calderone  del censimento  Istat la cui scheda dev'essere compilata soltanto presso i Tribunali  italiani  all'interno dei quali si celebrano le separazioni ed i  divorzi. 
 I numeri cominciano ad esere notevoli. Stime di settore -  spiega l'avvocato Gassani - calcolano  che, negli ultimi 5 anni almeno  ottomila coppie italiane hanno divorziato all'estero.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (4 Gennaio 2014)

Sì, ma che palle prendere residenza all'estero


----------



## Caciottina (6 Gennaio 2014)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Sì, ma che palle prendere residenza all'estero



io infatti non ce l ho...


----------



## Gian (8 Gennaio 2014)

infatti quelli sono Paesi civili, solo in Italia e affini esiste la separazione
un enorme tritacarne per far incassare soldi agli avvocati, far bisticciare le persone,
stressare i figli e infine intasare i Tribunali, invasi di carte per cose molto più serie.
Si dovrebbe divorziare senza passare per la separazione, diciamo nel giro di
un anno con abbassamento a sei mesi nel caso di pieno accordo degli ex coniugi.
abbiamo divorzi giudiziali che durano 10 anni, rendiamoci conto !!!!

Italia= già detto
Polonia: paese cattolicissimo
Irlanda del Nord: paese a forte incidenza cattolica
Malta, passo ma dovrebbe essere una loro anomalia.


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Gennaio 2014)

*Quando eravamo un paese più povero...*

... ma anche più civile, c'era il divorzio all'italiana.
Secondo me la vecchia pratica tornerà presto attuale, male che ti vada ti mantiene lo stato per 3-4 anni...


----------



## Nausicaa (9 Gennaio 2014)

Però scusate...

se c'è abbastanza civiltà tra i due da riuscire a mettersi d'accordo per il divorzio veloce all'estero, e considerate le spese d affitto, e lo sbattimento, e il complessivo annetto d'attesa, a sto punto non è meglio rimanere in Italia?

Se si è d'accordo basta un solo avvocato e neppure (qualche utente qui ha raccontato di come hanno fatto tutto da soli), si spende pochissimo, si aspettano tre anni, e poi si divorzia, sempre, si fa per dire, d'amore e d'accordo.


----------

